# Great planer sled jig from scrap



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Nothing unique or special about it as many have made ljs these and  plans are readily available but I've been meaning to make one of these for a few years now and finally got around to it. Just thrilled that it worked so well. Boards came out dead flat. It ain't pretty but it works great for flattening warped boards too wide or twisted for my 6' jointer. Spent about $15 on various hardware at The Borg.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

That is on my list too. One of these days.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Definitely a great sled!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah always thought i needed one so finally did it awhile back but havn't had the need since.oh well ive got one now when i do.that one looks real nice.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Andy is that your video? It's a good one. Made short by the freeze frame comment, then just well shown pertinent stuff.

Good luck with the sled. Looks like it has plenty of adjustability to make for a flat pass through the blades.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Andy is that your video?
> - therealSteveN


No, not mine. Just a link to the design I followed.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

Does it snipe? It sure looks like it would.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I use an adjustable height roller after the outfeed table. No snipe.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Ive seen that one before, or a version of it.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm currently making one-finished the adjustment wheels this weekend.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Nicely done Andy. Mine was the first thing I made after getting a planer several years ago. It's still going strong!



> Does it snipe? It sure looks like it would.
> 
> - ArtMann


Yes, at least mine does. But no more than my planer snipes anyway. It won't eliminate snipe if your planer is prone to it to begin with.


----------

